# Spider FRO/XVP



## craysor (30. August 2011)

hallo,
durch zufall bin ich in einem amerikanischen forum auf die spider modelle gestossen. da die beiden, spider xvp/fro schon länger auf dem markt sind würde mich interessieren, ob die performance noch vergleichbar mit aktuellen modellen anderer hersteller ist?! vielleicht hat jemand den direkten vergleich.


----------

